# New [DC] Ownership Levels Are Live [Owner Discount Info]



## Bnov (Apr 30, 2015)

We were premier owners under the old system and were looking forward to the ability to make reservations for less than a week at 13 months out.  I tested the system today and was able to do that.  :whoopie:

On the downside, I checked the marriott.com website and found that the MOD and Y83 discounts are not available.  I tried a couple of locations (Williamsburg and Orlando) and few different dates and got the message that the discounted rates were not available.  I wonder if they will no longer allow the owner discount or if they plan to modify the discount codes based on the ownership level.  Let's hope it's the second option.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 30, 2015)

Face it.  Marriott has proven they will change just about anything as long as it adds to their profits.

George


----------



## bazzap (Apr 30, 2015)

The my-vacationclub.com website is not yet showing our new ownership level, we are still showing as Premier Plus - is it showing a change in yours?
As for MOD and other Marriott corporate discount levels, they are still working, for some locations anyway. I just did a quick search for Thailand and it has availability for both vacation clubs and even for one of the hotels.


----------



## Bnov (Apr 30, 2015)

bazzap said:


> The my-vacationclub.com website is not yet showing our new ownership level, we are still showing as Premier Plus - is it showing a change in yours?
> As for MOD and other Marriott corporate discount levels, they are still working, for some locations anyway. I just did a quick search for Thailand and it has availability for both vacation clubs and even for one of the hotels.



The label (on the Vacation Club website) indicating our ownership level has not changed, but the functionality of the new levels has kicked in.  I'm not sure when they will update the labels.

I'm glad to hear you're still seeing some of the discounts work.  My test may have been an aberration.  I hope so.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm not seeing any changes in our account; it still says "Premier Plus" with the original telephone number to contact.  As for functionality, a noticeable difference for us should be the extended banking and there's no change there, it still says Points can be banked only a year ahead.

I was able to find typical low-demand (Orlando, HHI in mid-Nov and -Jan) availability using the "MOD" code but neither P33 nor P34 returned any hits.

***
For reference, dropping the "Benefits At A Glance 4/30/15" pdf here.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 30, 2015)

bogey21 said:


> Face it.  Marriott has proven they will change just about anything as long as it adds to their profits.
> 
> George



AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!

Okay, now that that's over with .... George, with the changes Marriott is making to DC status levels they're actually giving MORE benefits to existing DC Members than they're required to give by the governing docs.  They're not always the Big Bad Marriott Machine that you make them out to be!

I'm guessing that they're still tweaking the website as well as the DC-specific discounts for cash stays.  Yep, it stinks it's not all up and running today, but that's not exactly out of the norm for MVW.


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 30, 2015)

bogey21 said:


> Face it.  Marriott has proven they will change just about anything as long as it adds to their profits.
> 
> George



Well, as a publicly traded company, their job IS to grow their profits. 

As Susan said above, this change actually is positive for most existing owners, not a negative. Even for owners like us who are at the lowest possible status level - prior to the Levels changes we would have had to become Premier Plus and have over 13,000 points to reserve shorter stays at 13 months. Now, we only need 7,000 points to do that. I'm not sure we'll ever opt to buy enough additional points to get to 7,000, but it's nice to know that it is quite a bit more accessible now than it was before.

If this change increases MVW profits, I think it is truly a win-win for the company and most owners.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2015)

I'm still not seeing any changes on my-vacationclub.com that reflect the changes to Status Tiers.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## tiel (May 2, 2015)

Just got off the phone with a VOA.  The maintenance being done on the system tomorrow is related to the new tiers.  The office will be closed tomorrow (May 3) and the online system down for the day, with all operations resuming on Monday @9:00 EDT.

Three benefits changes related to the Premier Plus, now Chairman's Club, level I hadn't heard about before are:

1.  The new banking deadline is Aug 31 (vs. June 30)
2.  The new points election deadline is Oct 31 (vs. Sep 30)
3.  The borrowing rule has been revised so that points borrowed for a reservation that is later cancelled can be returned to year they originally came from, IF the cancellation occurs 61 or more days out from the start date of the reservation.  I did not ask further questions about this rule, though now many come to mind.  Hopefully, specific info will be provided when the system comes back up on Monday.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2015)

tiel said:


> Just got off the phone with a VOA.  The maintenance being done on the system tomorrow is related to the new tiers.  The office will be closed tomorrow (May 3) and the online system down for the day, with all operations resuming on Monday @9:00 EDT. ...



Good to know, thanks.



tiel said:


> Three benefits changes related to the Premier Plus, now Chairman's Club, level I hadn't heard about before are:
> 
> 1.  The new banking deadline is Aug 31 (vs. June 30)
> 2.  The new points election deadline is Oct 31 (vs. Sep 30)
> 3.  The borrowing rule has been revised so that points borrowed for a reservation that is later cancelled can be returned to year they originally came from, IF the cancellation occurs 61 or more days out from the start date of the reservation.  I did not ask further questions about this rule, though now many come to mind.  Hopefully, specific info will be provided when the system comes back up on Monday.



#1 and 2 are included in the PDF file that Greg posted here in the first TUG thread about these changes.  #1 is included in the linked chart from post #5 above, but #2 was dropped from this newer version.

#3 is why I'm asking for some official information, because I asked on Tuesday when talking to Owner Services what would happen if a Chairman's Club Member banked 2015 Points into the 1/1/16-12/31/17 usage period, reserved a 2017 interval with those banked Points, and then cancelled that reservation more than 60 days out from check-in.  The answer I got was that the Points used for the cancelled reservation would then be restricted to use during the 2017 Use Year only, not available during 2016 and not allowed to be borrowed back into their original Use Year.

That's completely different than what you were told.  Doh!  It doesn't make sense to me that banked/reserved/cancelled-more-than-60-days-out Points eligible for extended banking can be either:

- returned to the original Use Year, because what happens if you cancel the reservation after the last day of the original Use Year?

- restricted to a particular Use Year, because what Use Year would that be if we're talking about Presidential Members who are eligible for the extended 18-months usage period?

Maybe there will be related revisions to the Exchange Procedures posted with tomorrow's update and we'll all be able to figure it out from those.


----------



## tiel (May 2, 2015)

Sorry I missed the previuos posts with this info (well, more likely I just forgot that I read it)!  I am hoping more detailed infor for will be available on Monday, but it can clearly be a mess when it comes to canceling a reservation made with borrowed points.  It will be interesting to see what options there are for handling it...maybe!


----------



## bazzap (May 3, 2015)

Changes are now showing this morning on my-vacationclub.com that reflect the changes to Status Tiers. 
"Ownership Level: Chairmans Club"


----------



## kds4 (May 3, 2015)

bazzap said:


> Changes are now showing this morning on my-vacationclub.com that reflect the changes to Status Tiers.
> "Ownership Level: Chairmans Club"



Same here. "Ownership Level: Executive".


----------



## SueDonJ (May 3, 2015)

Same here, the status tier is changed.  And the pop-up on sign-in now directs to a new page that spells out, "... Replacement of Premier and Premier Plus with new Owner Benefit Levels as follows: ..."

I'm not seeing any Banking-related changes in the website functionality or in the Exchange Procedures or Reservation Procedures documents, and haven't yet looked further to see if any of the other status-related changes are reflected.

I was actually expecting that we wouldn't be able to access our accounts online today because of what Tiel was told about system maintenance, so maybe they're gradually making the changes without taking everything offline?


----------



## MALC9990 (May 3, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Same here, the status tier is changed.  And the pop-up on sign-in now directs to a new page that spells out, "... Replacement of Premier and Premier Plus with new Owner Benefit Levels as follows: ..."
> 
> I'm not seeing any Banking-related changes in the website functionality or in the Exchange Procedures or Reservation Procedures documents, and haven't yet looked further to see if any of the other status-related changes are reflected.
> 
> I was actually expecting that we wouldn't be able to access our accounts online today because of what Tiel was told about system maintenance, so maybe they're gradually making the changes without taking everything offline?


That is the thing with a WEB site, you can make changes piecemeal and so these changes can be released in part over the day.


----------



## dansimms (May 4, 2015)

*Suggestion*

How about a later check out if you are in the top 2 classifications of Owners?  Would a Noon check out for these folks throw things off for the resort?  If it would, how about just for the Chairman's Club level, since it only 5% of Owners?


----------



## SueDonJ (May 4, 2015)

dansimms said:


> How about a later check out if you are in the top 2 classifications of Owners?  Would a Noon check out for these folks throw things off for the resort?  If it would, how about just for the Chairman's Club level, since it only 5% of Owners?



I think the status benefits as they stand are enough.  It doesn't seem fair to anybody, actually, to put the added burden of guaranteed late check-outs on the resort staff.  But if you want something, a few resorts are already receptive to owners calling and asking for a late check-out if capacity is low, so maybe that could be implemented system-wide.  As well, the system used by the Hilton Head resorts (where if you're checking out of one and into another, you're allowed to stay in your unit at the first resort until the second notifies you that the unit there is ready for you) could be implemented at other closely-located resorts, if it's not already.  But these are situational things, not based on status and not guaranteed.


----------



## sea&ski (May 4, 2015)

*MOD change?*

Can we revisit the MOD designation for a moment?  Is this something that others knew was going to go away?  Does anyone think it will be replaced by something else?  Or, will we have to accept the DC enrollment to receive a discount going forward?

We use(d) it a lot.  Like, all the time.  What gives?


----------



## SueDonJ (May 5, 2015)

sea&ski said:


> Can we revisit the MOD designation for a moment?  Is this something that others knew was going to go away?  Does anyone think it will be replaced by something else?  Or, will we have to accept the DC enrollment to receive a discount going forward?
> 
> We use(d) it a lot.  Like, all the time.  What gives?



The newest version of the Benefits At A Glance still notes the MOD and other owner discounts for cash stays.  I had speculated that maybe the additional 10% when using the VISA would be going away (because the new chart doesn't footnote it anymore) but Marriott allayed those fears here.

Since 4/30/15 the "MOD" code appears to be working as usual but the codes specific to the DC Member discounts don't appear to be working.  It may be that the system isn't updated enough yet to correlate them to the new Status Tier names (Executive, Presidential, etc) or it may be that with the new names there are also new codes.  In the meantime I've taken the codes out of the DC Points FAQ but will replace them as soon as we figure out what works.  I believe that until codes are functioning online, we can call in to have the reps make discount reservations the same as usual.


----------



## rickxylon (May 5, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> The newest version of the Benefits At A Glance still notes the MOD and other owner discounts for cash stays.  I had speculated that maybe the additional 10% when using the VISA would be going away (because the new chart doesn't footnote it anymore) but Marriott allayed those fears here.
> 
> Since 4/30/15 the "MOD" code appears to be working as usual but the codes specific to the DC Member discounts don't appear to be working.  It may be that the system isn't updated enough yet to correlate them to the new Status Tier names (Executive, Presidential, etc) or it may be that with the new names there are also new codes.  In the meantime I've taken the codes out of the DC Points FAQ but will replace them as soon as we figure out what works.  I believe that until codes are functioning online, we can call in to have the reps make discount reservations the same as usual.



How do you get the 10% with the VISA card?


----------



## jme (May 5, 2015)

_[Deleted; PM sent.]_


----------



## sea&ski (May 5, 2015)

*MOD rates have truly disappeared for us...*

The reason I asked about this is that we had been looking at some rooms at MVCs for the fall and early winter, they were there this weekend, now they are not.  I just did a search and checked 'my dates are flexible' and come up with nothing.  We are theorizing that Marriott will now hold on to those rooms, previously available for 'rent', so that the DC owners will have more flexibility in their reservations.


----------



## jimf41 (May 5, 2015)

_[Deleted; PM sent.]_


----------



## SueDonJ (May 5, 2015)

rickxylon said:


> How do you get the 10% with the VISA card?



If that component of the discount is available you'll see it in the list of options for you to select when searching on marriott.com, or, the telephone rep will see it if you're calling in.  Here's the updated Owner Discount info from the TUG Points FAQ:


> ****All discount rates are based on availability.  There is no guarantee that any certain inventory or discount component will be available.****
> 
> *Discounts for cash stays* at the MVCI resorts (and very infrequently, at certain of the Marriott hotels/resorts) are capacity-controlled and based on ownership status:
> 
> ...


----------



## jpc763 (May 5, 2015)

I am just Select but don't really use points all that much anyway.


----------



## larue (May 6, 2015)

*Reservation codes for new owner status?*

Does anyone have the new reservation codes for use at MVC resorts for enrolled members in the destinations club program?  The Y83 code I have always used as a premiere member appears to be dead.  I am now Executive level.  

Thanks


----------



## SueDonJ (May 6, 2015)

larue said:


> Does anyone have the new reservation codes for use at MVC resorts for enrolled members in the destinations club program?  The Y83 code I have always used as a premiere member appears to be dead.  I am now Executive level.
> 
> Thanks



I don't think any TUGgers have figured them out yet, or at least nobody's posted them.  If you call Owner Services they should be able to help you.

_[Note threads being merged; see Post #19 in this thread.]_


----------



## larue (May 6, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't think any TUGgers have figured them out yet, or at least nobody's posted them.  If you call Owner Services they should be able to help you.
> 
> _[Note threads being merged.]_



I called owner services and they did not know anything as of two days ago.  I did call Marriott tonight and spoke to a supervisor who confirmed that the Y83, Y85, etc., were all dead codes and that the new coding system was showing up in her system but with a 4 digit code (for executive) of XMWA, which is 30% off of rack rate.  She also advised that she did not see any other code for an additional discount by using the Marriott Visa.  She also saw codes for President and Chairman.  Unfortunately she did not have a 3 digit code that corresponded to her 4 digit code.  She was, however, able to book my reservation and my confirmation says "MVC Executive Level, see Rate Rules".  The rate rules, in turn, say:

Additional Information
MVC Executive Level Discount
- For MVC Executive Level Owners ONLY
- 30 percent off Leisure
- Owner must be present at check-in
- Limit of 2 villas per owner per night


----------



## larue (May 7, 2015)

Update:

There is no longer an additional discount for using your Marriott Visa.  Here are the 3 digit codes, per Marriott this morning:

Chairman’s Club and Presidential: 2vc
Executive:  6vc
Regular Owner 7vc

None of the old rates work anymore (e.g. y83, y85, mod, etc.)


----------



## SueDonJ (May 7, 2015)

larue said:


> Update:
> 
> There is no longer an additional discount for using your Marriott Visa. ...



Interesting.  That's not my understanding based on this.

I also can't pull up any MOD rates, not even for stays which did come up when I checked last week.  But it makes NO SENSE for that code to be gone because it's the longtime code that Weeks Owners have been using forever.


----------



## larue (May 7, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Interesting.  That's not my understanding based on this.



I pressed pretty hard for a different code that would incorporate the additional discount by using the Marriott Visa and the agent was firm that there is no longer any such code and that Visa had ended the promotion.  

Maybe it is not part of any code, but just an extra discount?  If that is the case, the "cannot be combined with any other discount" language will prevent its use in conjunction with one of the new discount codes.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 7, 2015)

larue said:


> I pressed pretty hard for a different code that would incorporate the additional discount by using the Marriott Visa and the agent was firm that there is no longer any such code and that Visa had ended the promotion.
> 
> Maybe it is not part of any code, but just an extra discount?  If that is the case, the "cannot be combined with any other discount" language will prevent its use in conjunction with one of the new discount codes.



That's what we questioned when the new Benefits At A Glance chart was released but as you see in that link, I looked into it and was told that the additional 10% VISA component would still be available.

Grrrrrrr, it's so frustrating that they're not prepared for all the ramifications when they make major changes.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 7, 2015)

Larue, thanks for sharing the codes you were able to learn.  I edited the FAQ to include 2VC, 6VC and 7VC.

I played around with XVC and found that 1VC, 4VC and 9VC return a message, "Invalid Corporate or Promotional Code."  But 3VC, 5VC and 8VC return, "The special rate you selected is not available for the dates you requested."  Maybe that means the VISA fields are entered but the codes aren't live yet?


----------



## puckmanfl (May 7, 2015)

good morning....

10% for Visa is gone.... 

35% for Chairman etc...


----------



## larue (May 7, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Larue, thanks for sharing the codes you were able to learn.  I edited the FAQ to include 2VC, 6VC and 7VC.
> 
> I played around with XVC and found that 1VC, 4VC and 9VC return a message, "Invalid Corporate or Promotional Code."  But 3VC, 5VC and 8VC return, "The special rate you selected is not available for the dates you requested."  Maybe that means the VISA fields are entered but the codes aren't live yet?



Very smart!  I was wondering about those gaps between 2vc and 6vc and that would definitely account for an additional code for use of the visa.

Thanks!


----------



## sea&ski (May 7, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Interesting.  That's not my understanding based on this.
> 
> I also can't pull up any MOD rates, not even for stays which did come up when I checked last week.  But it makes NO SENSE for that code to be gone because it's the longtime code that Weeks Owners have been using forever.



This is exactly what we found on Monday when we looked.  Sunday they were there, Monday they were gone.  It is so very strange that they would not have redirected the inquiries to the new codes, or at least announced this when a person logs in to their account.  I still say that they were giving away too many rooms for 'rentals' to other MVC owners and now the rooms might go back in to the DC-available rotation.  We certainly took full advantage of the MOD rate, and there were available rooms in ski destinations for late 2015, early 2016 when I bet they could be used in the DC program instead.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 7, 2015)

sea&ski said:


> This is exactly what we found on Monday when we looked.  Sunday they were there, Monday they were gone.  It is so very strange that they would not have redirected the inquiries to the new codes, or at least announced this when a person logs in to their account.  I still say that they were giving away too many rooms for 'rentals' to other MVC owners and now the rooms might go back in to the DC-available rotation.  We certainly took full advantage of the MOD rate, and there were available rooms in ski destinations for late 2015, early 2016 when I bet they could be used in the DC program instead.



I'm more inclined to think that it's a problem with IT coding rather than them taking away any of the discount codes.  Maybe that's too optimistic but it's what I'm going with until we know for sure.  

The new codes that larue shared are working, the ones not related to the VISA component.  It doesn't make sense that they'd take away the only discount code that Weeks Owners had ever had but keep the DC Members' in tact.  Maybe because "MOD" was also the code for the lower-tier DC Members prior to the 4/30/15 changes, they now have to do some offline correcting to limit it to un-enrolled Weeks Owners?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 7, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> 10% for Visa is gone....
> 
> 35% for Chairman etc...



I would agree. There would be no need to change the codes unless it was to remove the additional Visa discount. The MOD code worked in two ways, it would offer the regular 25% and if the Visa discount was available, it would show those 35% off rates too. It worked different from the other newer codes for Premier and Premier Plus. Those had two different codes for the regular discount and the Visa discount.

Unless there are three other codes for the Visa discount that we have not been made privy to, the Visa discount is dead.

It does seem that the 7VC code is for regular DC and weeks owners. So the 25% discount still applies for unenrolled weeks owners. The rate rules show "For MVC Select and Owner Level Owners ONLY". I would expect that to apply if you are a regular DC owner or an unenrolled weeks owner. 7VC basically replaced MOD, but has no Visa functionality.

If they were going to keep the Visa discount, there was no reason to add new codes. They could have used the current ones it the method I outlined in this post.


----------



## bazzap (May 8, 2015)

Perhaps it is just me or there are still some oddities in the system, but I just checked again for Thailand for October 2015 and it is still showing the MOD Visa rate as available
"MVCI VISA Owner Discount, wired high-speed Internet, wireless Internet, 35 percent off Leisure Rate, MVC Owner ID required, limited to 2 rooms per card member, must pay with Marriott Visa, self parking"
(Interestingly though it shows no availability for the new 2vc rate, but it does have the Advance Purchase non refundable rate at exactly the same cost as the MOD Visa rate)


----------



## SeaDoc (May 8, 2015)

I have the answer for you... There is no longer an extra 10% when you use your Marriott Visa.  However here are the codes:

Presidential/Chairman's Club  35% - 2VC
Executive 30% - 6VC
Owner/Select 25% - 7VC

SeaDoc




Bnov said:


> We were premier owners under the old system and were looking forward to the ability to make reservations for less than a week at 13 months out.  I tested the system today and was able to do that.  :whoopie:
> 
> On the downside, I checked the marriott.com website and found that the MOD and Y83 discounts are not available.  I tried a couple of locations (Williamsburg and Orlando) and few different dates and got the message that the discounted rates were not available.  I wonder if they will no longer allow the owner discount or if they plan to modify the discount codes based on the ownership level.  Let's hope it's the second option.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 8, 2015)

While we didn't use the extra 10% discount, or book cash rooms much, this is a  pretty big devaluation of the program if they have removed the additional 10% Visa discount. I don't expect that this 10% was really paid for by Visa or Chase and was just less revenue for MVCI/MI.

I think the one reason that we might still be seeing MOD in Asia is because Asia is not yet part of the DC program yet? That could explain why Barry is still seeing those codes/rates when doing mock bookings.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 8, 2015)

good evening...

a major devaluation...

Here's what the new Tiers got me...

on the plus side...

2 year banking...and a later election deadline/...

on the minus side...  more competiton fo rthose 13 month less than seven ressies..

loss of 10% discount  went from 45% to 35%


----------



## jeepie (May 9, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> a major devaluation...
> 
> ...


Yup...

+1


----------



## bazzap (May 9, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> While we didn't use the extra 10% discount, or book cash rooms much, this is a  pretty big devaluation of the program if they have removed the additional 10% Visa discount. I don't expect that this 10% was really paid for by Visa or Chase and was just less revenue for MVCI/MI.
> 
> I think the one reason that we might still be seeing MOD in Asia is because Asia is not yet part of the DC program yet? That could explain why Barry is still seeing those codes/rates when doing mock bookings.


Yes, you may well be right about Asia.
Certainly Europe is showing just the new level codes, although with only a quick check I could only find Presidential/Chairman's Club 35% - 2VC for the MVC resorts not any of the hotels


----------



## SeaDoc (May 10, 2015)

Agreed, the only tier that got the competitive 'shaft' was Chairman's Club.  However, there will be more for that tier level in the coming months.  Any changes have to be approved by every state so there is a time element involved and they wanted to get these changes out prior to completing some of the benefits for C.C.  This info from a reliable source... The 'Automatic Elevation' from Premier Plus (13000+) to CC (15000+) was a nice gesture, by the way...



puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> a major devaluation...
> 
> ...


----------



## ilene13 (May 10, 2015)

I'm happy with the 2VC code, although I'd love it to work at the hotels.  We do not have a Marriott cc so we never got the extra 10% and most of the codes never seemed to work.  I tried the new one on the website and it worked!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 10, 2015)

good morning...
Sea Doc...

The only worthwhile benefit of PP is the 13 months less than 7 nights... Banking and delayed election are really minor... so although I was grandfathered, the benefits remain essentially the same, with more competition...

The loss of the 10% is HUGE with the VISA...

I await the NEW benefits..for Chairman's but I remain skeptical that it will be of significance.

The ones that really got hosed were those 12K point owners, that topped off to be PP.  The subtle hint was that the 13k number to getthe 13 month less than 7 was going up, not down!!! If I was one that "topped" off..would be really hot!!!

At the end of the day..with loss of 10% and competitive advantage I am worse off now, than 6 months ago!!!


----------



## bazzap (May 10, 2015)

The loss of the 10% with MR Credit Card is a big disappointment for me.
The new benefit of Banking and delayed election though is for me a well worthwhile addition, albeit I couldn't easily put a financial value on this to compare against the 10%.


----------



## GregT (May 10, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> Sea Doc...
> 
> The only worthwhile benefit of PP is the 13 months less than 7 nights... Banking and delayed election are really minor... so although I was grandfathered, the benefits remain essentially the same, with more competition...
> ...



Puck,

I'm more positive on the change, or maybe it's more accurate to say this I think it's a non-event for us.   I actually like the 2 year banking alot more than I expected to, because it makes me more comfortable borrowing next year's points.  Before, I was reluctant to borrow because of the permanent election.  Now, even if I have to cancel, I can put those points into whatever reservation remains (I always have something), and restore my elected points -- which can now be banked for 2 years -- the previous life span of the borrow points.

So, the two year banking is a nice benefit.  I don't love the increased competition from Executive Level, but if the inventory is robust enough 12-13 months out, then the real losers are people below 7,000 Points who have even less chance of getting their target reservation.

We will see -- I do hope that more features are forthcoming for Chairman's Club that would convert this into a truly desirable level.  Right now, it's harder to justify buying more points to get CC and therefore a bigger carrot would help.

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 10, 2015)

good morning...

I am more nuetral....but the loss of the VISA 10%  is a tough nut , I use that a ton!!!!

more worried about my Bolts!!!!  Another match up of 2 even teams!!!  The 3-0 lead was a mirage!!!!  Bolts got teh "puck luck" early..now it's going other way!!!  

But can never complain when you have a chance to close out at home...but that didn't work out well for Red Wings!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2015)

It looks like they posted an update Exchange Procedures document that mentions the new status levels. Though I couldn't find anything in there with regard to only a certain percentage of owners being in a certain level. They seem to have removed that which was there under the old Premier/Premier Plus verbiage.

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/pdfs/enrollment_legal_docs/exchange_procedures.pdf


----------



## taxare (May 11, 2015)

*First banking experience*

As Chairman's level I wanted to use the two year banking but my screen only showed a one year bank. I called this evening and on the advisors screen it showed a two year bank. So I banked both elected and trust points from calendar year 2015. I went back in and under the detailed summary it shows the use year as 1/1/16-12/31/17. So even though I am disappointed with the "benefits" thus far for Chairman, I was pleased with an easy phone call that the new two year banking worked.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 11, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> It looks like they posted an update Exchange Procedures document that mentions the new status levels. Though I couldn't find anything in there with regard to only a certain percentage of owners being in a certain level. They seem to have removed that which was there under the old Premier/Premier Plus verbiage.
> 
> https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/pdfs/enrollment_legal_docs/exchange_procedures.pdf



Thank you!  I've looked quick but plan on getting more into it in the next few days.



taxare said:


> As Chairman's level I wanted to use the two year banking but my screen only showed a one year bank. I called this evening and on the advisors screen it showed a two year bank. So I banked both elected and trust points from calendar year 2015. I went back in and under the detailed summary it shows the use year as 1/1/16-12/31/17. So even though I am disappointed with the "benefits" thus far for Chairman, I was pleased with an easy phone call that the new two year banking worked.



I'm still waiting for an "official" word on the cancellation policy for reservations booked during the extended 18-months and 24-months banking period, then subsequently cancelled more than 60 days out from check-in.  Two of us received two completely different answers from Owner Services reps last week.  Did you ask or did the rep offer any info about that?


----------



## taxare (May 11, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Thank you!  I've looked quick but plan on getting more into it in the next few days.
> 
> I'm still waiting for an "official" word on the cancellation policy for reservations booked during the extended 18-months and 24-months banking period, then subsequently cancelled more than 60 days out from check-in.  Two of us received two completely different answers from Owner Services reps last week.  Did you ask or did the rep offer any info about that?



Sorry Sue, I didn't ask


----------



## Quimby4 (May 15, 2015)

*MOD or MVA rate on Marriott.com*

Are we still able to use MOD or MVA on Marriott.com? I am trying to book a room at Marriott Grand Chateau and the discounted rate isnt coming up....usually an easy one to find.  Thank  you


----------



## SueDonJ (May 15, 2015)

I'm merging your post into a thread where we've been talking about the changes related to the discount codes since 4/30/15.  You could try the "7VC" code mentioned in Post #29 for the 25%; none of us knows if the additional 10% VISA component is available.

(I'm waiting on answers from MVW for a few questions and this is one of them; will post when I hear.)


----------



## SueDonJ (May 15, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Larue, thanks for sharing the codes you were able to learn.  I edited the FAQ to include 2VC, 6VC and 7VC.
> 
> I played around with XVC and found that 1VC, 4VC and 9VC return a message, "Invalid Corporate or Promotional Code."  But 3VC, 5VC and 8VC return, "The special rate you selected is not available for the dates you requested."  Maybe that means the VISA fields are entered but the codes aren't live yet?



Talking to myself again ...

The same 2VC, 6VC and 7VC are working; MOD still isn't.  This is the message that now comes up with any of the other XVC attempts: _"The hotels in this location are unavailable for your dates and/or special rates. Try changing your travel dates and/or special rate request. For stays of more than 220 days, please call in the US 1-888-236-2427 or ["phone number" link] for a reservation agent near you."_


----------



## Quimby4 (May 26, 2015)

I can get rates for those codes too. I don't know if I am Presidential or Chairmans club, some how I doubt it..Can I still book them ?


----------



## disneymom1 (Jun 2, 2015)

*MOD code - is it still valid?*

Has the MOD discount code changed?

I am trying to add an extra night in Orlando and it appears the MOD is no longer valid anytime for the Orlando MVC.   Checked a few other destinations and code also seems to not be working.  Confused.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 2, 2015)

disneymom1 said:


> Has the MOD discount code changed?
> 
> I am trying to add an extra night in Orlando and it appears the MOD is no longer valid anytime for the Orlando MVC.   Checked a few other destinations and code also seems to not be working.  Confused.


There are new codes now DC Points members (trust and enrolled) based on new levels
Chairman’s Club and Presidential: 2vc
Executive: 6vc
Regular Owner 7vc
It seems that MOD is now gone, except for some examples I have found in Asia Pacific.
I am not clear if there are still any codes for MVC weeks owners who are not enrolled in DC?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 2, 2015)

bazzap said:


> There are new codes now DC Points members (trust and enrolled) based on new levels
> Chairman’s Club and Presidential: 2vc
> Executive: 6vc
> Regular Owner 7vc
> ...



I believe that unenrolled owners can use 7VC.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 2, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I believe that unenrolled owners can use 7VC.


That would be very sensible, as they should still benefit without having to enrol if they do not wish to do so.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 2, 2015)

How do they verify your code selection?  I've wondered if you can book at the lowest rate possible and then simply go about your business as normal.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 2, 2015)

We're Chairman/Premiere Plus level and when I've used the 35 percent (plus 10 percent Visa) discount code before online, I have received a welcome email a couple days later similar to my confirmations for my home resort. I know I have seen a mention of verification of ownership somewhere.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 2, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> We're Chairman/Premiere Plus level and when I've used the 35 percent (plus 10 percent Visa) discount code before online, I have received a welcome email a couple days later similar to my confirmations for my home resort. I know I have seen a mention of verification of ownership somewhere.


Similarly, we received the 35 percent (plus 10 percent - M/C in our case) discount using the old Premier Plus P33 code and was not asked for any proof of qualification.
Perhaps they have some method of cross checking MR number to MVC ownership / DC status, although this seems unlikely!


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 2, 2015)

Is the extra 10% for having a Marriott Visa gone now? I'm not seeing it with the 7vc code.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 2, 2015)

dvc_john said:


> Is the extra 10% for having a Marriott Visa gone now? I'm not seeing it with the 7vc code.


It does seem to be so, for now anyway.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 2, 2015)

I just looked at my reservations with the discount code. They sent the usual confirmation - then followed up a day later with a more specific one in our name from Owner's Services, which gives me the impression that the info may be verified through MVCI.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 2, 2015)

Any time we've checked in using MOD or DC-related discount codes they've mentioned that they can see our owner status on their computer screen, and they've asked to see the VISA card to verify that component.

_[Note this is being merged with a recent related thread.]_


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 2, 2015)

Do we not have any confirmation from MVCI yet about the additional 10% Visa discount. I would think they should tell us one way or the other. Not just leave us wondering.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 2, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Do we not have any confirmation from MVCI yet about the additional 10% Visa discount. I would think they should tell us one way or the other. Not just leave us wondering.



I haven't heard anything but we're been at Barony and SurfWatch for the last two weeks.  If there's nothing waiting for me at home I'll follow up next week.


----------



## Bnov (Jun 17, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I haven't heard anything but we're been at Barony and SurfWatch for the last two weeks.  If there's nothing waiting for me at home I'll follow up next week.



The Marriott Vacation Club Insider email that went out today talked about the owner discount for cash reservations at MVC resorts but made no mention of an additional 10% for using the Marriott Visa.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 17, 2015)

Bnov said:


> The Marriott Vacation Club Insider email that went out today talked about the owner discount for cash reservations at MVC resorts but made no mention of an additional 10% for using the Marriott Visa.



It took a while but MVW responded to my question with this:


> "The Owner’s Discount can no longer be combined with any other discounts or offers."


  I posted it the other day in a similar thread, New DC Status Tiers effective 4/30/15.

(These two threads probably should have been merged; sorry about that.  Doing it now would cause some confusion so instead I'm locking this one.  The discussion can be continued in the other.  )


----------

